# Capcom Wants to Reaffirm Their Presence in the Fighting Genre in 2014



## SionBarsod (Dec 28, 2013)

> 4Gamer held a massive set of end of the year interviews, and one happened to be with Capcom's Kazunori Sugiura.
> 
> Sugiura is the Director of the Second Development Department, and he noted that while many titles were announced in 2013, there were more that didn't make it this year, and will be announced in 2014.
> 
> ...



Since their license for Marvel is gone, and I don't think they have enough money to buy another company's license, what do you think will happen? I kind of assumed this would happen because I can't imagine Ultra Street Fighter 4 being the only fighting game out from them, at least  no in these days.

So speculation? And hopefully there wont be so much Bullshit from them this time around. Especially involving DLC characters.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Mega Ultra Super Street Fighter 4.5 HD Mix


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 28, 2013)

More editions of Street Fighter IV and more HD versions of old games.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 28, 2013)

If they can afford to make it, their next fighting game will be Street Fighter V. But with them starting up a mobile gaming company, I don't know if they'll have the cash to do it. So if they can't we'll just get more expansions on Street Fighter IV :/. It would be just really weird to have a next generation of systems with no new Street Fighter game around, and I'm not even that big a fan of the series anymore


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

> Capcom Wants to Reaffirm Their Presence in the Fighting Genre in 2014


Not that big when you got big guys like Arc System Works and even some independents doing better. Capcom should just quit.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 28, 2013)

I want to Imagine that they'll try to do something besides just street fighter.  We've already got hints that USF4 or another version is coming to PS4. Maybe a fighting game that's all capcom characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It might be f2p like Tekken Revolution though. 




Why are they so focused on mobile gaming now though? I know it's big in Japan right now but wont there be an eventual bubble bust? They could have a least split the money between console/arcade games and their mobile gaming.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 28, 2013)

*blinks*  Oh NOW you want to make real innovations in fighting games.  Too late, I'm gonna go dodge roll in KoF.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Give me Tekken 7 and will never even remember Capcom made fighting games.

*inb4 Capcom buys Namco*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 28, 2013)

At this point would be more realistic for Namco-Bandai to buy Capcom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2013)

*Street Fighter variation joke*

No, but really. Some will kill me for this, but I am willing to give them a chance. Don't let me down Capcom.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 28, 2013)

Inb4 Sega buys Capcom.

Akira confirmed for Hadoken Cabs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2013)

they are referring to USFIV. Unless Ono, the fighting game guy in Capcom is lying, Capcom doesn't care about fighting games anymore outside of what they can cheaply make


----------



## Naruto (Dec 28, 2013)

lol capcom



I'm just waiting for the new Guilty Gear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 28, 2013)

i wait til the next Neather Realm Studio fighter game.


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 28, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Mega Ultra Super Street Fighter 4.5 HD Mix





the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> More editions of Street Fighter IV and more HD versions of old games.



Haha, these.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 28, 2013)

CVS3 or GO TO HELL!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> CVS3 or GO TO HELL!



Both companies going are going broke and in need of dat marketing for their series. If they are smart they'd do this.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Both companies going are going broke and in need of dat marketing for their series. If they are smart they'd do this.



I heard that the president of SNK hates videogames, either that and/or he's focusing more on pachinko right now. As long as it isn't live SvC Chaos then I'm fine


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 28, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> I heard that the president of SNK hates videogames, either that and/or he's focusing more on pachinko right now. As long as it isn't live SvC Chaos then I'm fine



yeah KoF13 sold well in this steam sale, i think SNK put someone from mafia to make KoF a Casino game now....

HOW DARE YOU TO SPEAK BADLY ABOUT THE BAT SHIT LORD OF CHEAP: VIOLENT KEN!


in fact some people are saying that the 5th mysterious character is maybe TErry or Kyo as a guest character, who knows if Crapcom has managed to buy from SNK the entire franchise pack and they will announce next year?

AOF and Fatal Fury's Back story Fits well with SF in the same universe, but as a different tournament


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

With all the DLC bullshit and variations they're constantly doing I'm not going to look too into this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> CVS3 or GO TO HELL!



I would not count on this for a majority of fighting games going forward. Its gotten to the point where semi handdrawn animation and sprites are much more expensive and take longer to make than using 3D polygons. Hence why Arc is transitioning to using UE3 for GG and simply adapting their 2D style for 3D


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2013)

He didn't specifically state that he wants 2D sprites.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2013)

Now all their bullshit and stupid stunts backfired on them finally. They deserve it honestly.

Ono especially can go fuck himself with a zangief dildo or get himself raped by blanka. Fuck you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> He didn't specifically state that he wants 2D sprites.



that's the only way to play capcom vs snk


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2013)

maybe an actual DMC5?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> that's the only way to play capcom vs snk



We thought it was the only way to play SF and Mahvel too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj2gwZ2z9No[/YOUTUBE]

ULTRAH STREET FIGHTAH


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 29, 2013)

Street Fighter has always had a ton of versions, so I'm used to it. I'm just tired of mostly everything being about Street Fighter. Used to be Marvel too but with the way that's been either Capcom needs to pump out something good or just let Arcsys or someone else fill that top spot that Marvel used to have.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 29, 2013)

Cubey said:


> maybe an actual DMC5?


on iOS


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't stand that Capcom still puts out variations of SF. It's almost 2014, patch your damn game guys. This is not a new concept. 

That aside, I don't want to see Capcom go bankrupt. I really do hope they get their heads out of their asses, and actually make some decent games again. But I know that's not gonna happen.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 29, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I can't stand that Capcom still puts out variations of SF. It's almost 2014, patch your damn game guys. This is not a new concept.
> 
> That aside, I don't want to see Capcom go bankrupt. I really do hope they get their heads out of their asses, and actually make some decent games again. But I know that's not gonna happen.



Their upper management is shit. That's the problem.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sosz1i9f0tc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 1, 2014)

Bring SB4 overseas

I don't care if it isn't a fighting game

Just fucking do it


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 1, 2014)

Alpha~13 said:


> Bring SB4 overseas
> 
> I don't care if it isn't a fighting game
> 
> Just fucking do it



They probably wont and justify it with the fact that SB3/Samuai Heroes sold poorly over here. Even though it had little to no advertising so people didnt  even know the game existed


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I can't stand that Capcom still puts out variations of SF. It's almost 2014, patch your damn game guys. This is not a new concept.



The reason they release variations is primarily for tournament players, to make it easy to ensure that all machines are on an even playing field and you don't have to worry if everyone has all the patches.


----------

